#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Páginas de login HotSpot modificadas, vamos compartilhar!

## gsiena

Boa tarde pessoal, gostaria de dar uma sugestão: o pessoal que usa sistema de HotSpot do mk , e tenha modificado a pagina de login, vamos compartilhar, pois muitos (como eu :P) tem dificuldades em lidar muito bem com edição html/php, e tem pouca criatividade pra isso. Ai vai o meu em anexo.. nao reparem pois ta muuuito mal feito.. hehehe
Abraço a todos.

----------


## marcelomg

ai vai o meu.

----------


## Snake_jp

mais 2 modelos ai pra galera

----------


## marcelomg

> mais 2 modelos ai pra galera


Brother, show de bola!! muito bonito os dois!!!

----------


## balisteri

pow muito maneiro do matrixxxxxx

----------


## Snake_jp

valew galera q bom q vcs gostaram. uso hotspot desde de o inicio a mais de 1 ano e meio atraz. e acho o melhor meio de autenticaçao do mikrotik, nunca tive problemas
t+

----------


## gsiena

é isso ai pessoal muito bom, valeu mesmo..vamos continuar postando.. essa semana vou modificar mais alguns se der tempo eu posto
Abraço

----------


## olivionet

Quero saber se alguem modificou (traduziu para BR) o arquivo de "erro.txt".

Se alguem tiver traduzido compartilha ae !!! 

Vlw

----------


## gsiena

bom dia pessoal, segue mais um modelo, com todas as paginas e msgs de erro traduzidas, como sugeriu o colega no post anterior.
Espero que seja util
Att. Gabriel Siena

----------


## edielsonps

podem usar esse aki 100%

----------


## robsonfarias

companheiros,
alguem sabe como definir uma página inicial para ser utilizadas com clientes q autentiquem PPPOE?
grato,
Robson Farias

----------

